# Trentest beginner cycle help advice



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi I am a complete newby to steroids. I'm a qualified personal trainer but had a ruff few years and have only managed to get back to the gym after putting on around 3 and a half stone in *4 years. I want to get in the best shape of my life and found a guy I know who did gear. I lost a stone in around 2 and a half month before I decided to run the gear. I explained I wanted to lose *fat mainly and eventually with other cycles and hardwork, get stripped. It Wasn't a quick fix I was looking for but just a boost and a start on to the anabolics. He recommended trentest, winstrol tablets, and t5s
T5s Twice a day*
2 mil trentest in the glute onc e a week
And 1 winstrol tab a day

I started on Thursday and since I've checked reviews and forums alot say don't use winstrol tablets, don't use tren on your first cycle etc

I now know it might not be the best beginner cycle but the guy I know seems alright and *seems as though he knows what he's talking about.

So if ige is wrong and it is a messy stack , I'd really appreciate it if all the *decent users who help other people out give me some advice. Im not loaded and have already started  , What can I do to reduce side effects , not worry, *amend side effect, how to tweak the cycle , how long , how to come off etc he does post products so what should o get etc

I'm 6,3 *around 22 percent body fat and about 100kg

When I first injected it was awkward, I moved the needle , the barrel was wide so it was one of them stiff ones... Made it hard to aspirate without moving.... It left a big bruise a red blotchy area around it and was warm to touch, all the symptoms pointed to infection and now it's clearing up! So I'd really appreciate advice *, criticism, whatever helps thanks

Only side effect iv had but only after 4 days is *my balls feel a little smaller? Normal? What help? Don't want to get boobs when I stop etc*


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

sounds like u aint ready for the juice bro (dont take offence)

and you should definatly not run tren on ur first cycle...

Also im guesing the trentest u speak of is tren e and test e? even worse!

ur *buddy obv doesnt know shit if hes advising u that.

u should read the first cycle stickie and pretty much follow that..

i would reccomend ur fist cycle do a test only cycle (test e) ul still lose fat gain muscle (with correct diet and training) of course

as for the t5 and winstrol i have no persoanll experience with these so i cant comment..

definatly dont think your ready for gear especially with ur last comments about ur balls feeling a lil smaller do you know anything about testiclar atrophy? and u dont want boobs when u come off? do you know any thing about gear?

im sorry to come off as a jackass but your asking people how to come off please tell me u have got ur pct reeady..?


im guessing u dont even know what pct is..


----------



## booze (Mar 25, 2012)

I think you're wasting your time and that's a horrible cycle first up. Easy enought to drop bf with cardio and diet alone. If u had got stuck, clen thrown in would have kick started again.


----------



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

I was going to get my pct  2 weeks in and now i wanted to check what you guys recomend, spesh if he doesnt know what hes talking about in the first place. No point getting a wrong pct, And as for test atrophy ,  i know the basics,  and i kniw theres a risk of developing lumps and tissue behind the nipple after the cycle due to the balls not getting used.... I wudnt of come on here if i didnt need to, im accepting ivr made a big mistake by not looking into everything first but im sure id come off worse if i didnt come on here... There only problem is ive started the cycle


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

no no no lol u dont get lumps because of ur balls not getting used to it aha its due to a estrogen build up.. can also be called by prolactin in cases of tren as its a 19nor.. tren is serious shit one of the most powefull steroids out there definatly not for begginers dude.. but uve pinned now so u jus gonna have to ride it out..

are you running a a.i? 

anything to combat possible prolactin sides?

what esters are in the blend?


theres a first cycle AND pct thread i suggest u just read that it will pointu in right direction regarding pct..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Mar 25, 2012)

i don't necessarily agree with "no tren on first cycle" because frankly the only thing you have to lose is sleep and some of your mind , but that is ALOT for a first cycle. cut out trentest and go with regular test-e or c, you can keep t3, but cut out the winny tabs. that should be enough for some gains on a first cycle, don't overdo it on cycle 1 buddy because after that it may be all downhill and may even lead to abuse so just treat this like a woman you wanna marry and go slow.

p.s.  your pct should be readily available, not on your 'to do' list.


----------



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry i thought thats why u got eostrogen coz t
he balls not being used lol Right well cheers Jim, il read those two threads because i am a bit clueless to what your asking, this is the problem im facing because like ecot said it shudnt be a todo list but i dont know what to get and if i ask people about pct il say the cycle and all they have is that o shudnt be on it! So i dont really get much help so ill look into what you just asked and read those articles, im not an ignorant person, i just didnt jnow there was many cycles as there are and end of the day the guy selling just wants my money. Ill try educating myself ,   And ecot  iv already started the cycle so would u advise out to not make it downhill lol i want a white fence marriage lol


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

if i was u buddy id drop the winsrol and t5 for a start! u will lose fat and gain on test and tren.. if your diet is in check if not u can take all the winstroll and t5 in the world i wont make a difference!


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

also as i asked before what are the esters and dosage in the blend you are running?


----------



## rage racing (Mar 25, 2012)

So let me see if I got this straight. You already started a cycle that some bro at the gym set up for you......your 22% body fat......you have no AI or PCT on hand......and now you wanna get educated on AAS?


----------



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

There no need to get it straight rage, iv said everythig and admitted fault
It doesn't look clever just coz u repeat it bud

And jim I don't know that's why I said il need to get back to you
My diets fine and my training is also fine, just need to look more into it so I can answer the roids questions, not even sure if I'll know  tbh ,  all I have Is literally bottle of trentest , winny tabs and t5tabs


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 25, 2012)

Deanobagio said:


> Hi I am a complete newby to steroids. I'm a qualified personal trainer but had a ruff few years and have only managed to get back to the gym after putting on around 3 and a half stone in *4 years. I want to get in the best shape of my life and found a guy I know who did gear. I lost a stone in around 2 and a half month before I decided to run the gear. I explained I wanted to lose *fat mainly and eventually with other cycles and hardwork, get stripped. It Wasn't a quick fix I was looking for but just a boost and a start on to the anabolics. He recommended trentest, winstrol tablets, and t5s
> *T5s Twice a day*
> 2 mil trentest in the glute onc e a week
> And 1 winstrol tab a day
> ...






UGH.... wtf? bro stop right now and research. you are no where near ready for gear. here is and m4 and some boots. would you deploy to north korea right now and fight? i didnt think so. seriousbly bro you need to learn much more before you fuck yourself. you will thank me later


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 25, 2012)

rage racing said:


> So let me see if I got this straight. You already started a cycle that some bro at the gym set up for you......your 22% body fat......you have no AI or PCT on hand......and now you wanna get educated on AAS?




i dont get why nobody EVER fucking does research and then when the sides come and shit they decide oh let me ask some questions and do 2 hours of research and ill be okay..... no bro's you wont be ok you are all going to die =)


----------



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

Whatever , only a few decent people on each thread, the sites not for addicted net nerds or for dick measuring--- this thread was for help.... And you act an arse... douche


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

Deanobagio said:


> There no need to get it straight rage, iv said everythig and admitted fault
> It doesn't look clever just coz u repeat it bud
> 
> And jim I don't know that's why I said il need to get back to you
> My diets fine and my training is also fine, just need to look more into it so I can answer the roids questions, not even sure if I'll know  tbh ,  all I have Is literally bottle of trentest , winny tabs and t5tabs




just look at ur bottle what does it say on it lol


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

how old r ya by the way just wondering bro nothing to do with thread jus wonderd...


----------



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm 25... Iv been at a low body percent but when I see people on steroids it's just eagerness as there usually cut. , I'm taking in and I'm not stupid , I'm gonna research, but I only injected twomil on Thursday and had 4 daily winstrol, if I just stop ... Would I need any post treatment?


----------



## Lang (Mar 25, 2012)

HOW DO I KNOW WHEN I AM READY FOR MY FIRST CYCLE?

The general rule passed on to people is that you should reach your natural potential before starting a cycle of steroids. Obviously if everyone followed this rule, anyone who used would be almost 30 and older...... So, because everyone is not going to follow that rule, here is a rule that I think is a must! You should know how to train, diet, and rest properly to make the changes to your body that you want to obtain. Whether you want to lose fat or gain mass, you should have a good understanding of how to do so without the help of steroids, before you choose to use
steroids. The reason for this is because steroids are a "helper" they are not a miracle, that can transform your body well you sit on the couch. So you need to have the understanding of all the major aspects of bodybuilding, so that you can use steroids effectively.

OK, I KNOW HOW TO TRAIN, EAT AND REST. WHAT'S NEXT?

The next thing you should do is to start researching what you are going to be putting in your body, and what effects and side effects it will have. There is a plethora of information on the internet, so do some searches or research on some bodybuilding boards. Read about different substances and what kind of effect they have. Read about the side effects of them, and what to do about unwanted side effects. Read about how to cycle them, length of cycles, and Post Cycle Therapy (PCT). Also, read about Anti-estrogen's, as these are the drugs that will save you from gyno, and too much water retention. And after you have read about all of these things, then read them all over again to make sure you have absorbed what you read. When you are knowledgeable to answer the questions you had about steroids before you did your research, then you are probably ready for your first cycle.

THE FIRST CYCLE (AKA THE NEWBIE CYCLE)

*NOTE: You should have everything including post cycle therapy stuff, BEFORE you start your cycle!!

Your first step:

The first thing you will have to do is get over that fear of needles..... A cycle including nothing but oral steroids is not going to produce the results you want, period! Go to:www.spotinjections.com to research how to inject.

The Cycle - Anabolics

The most common Newbie Cycle is Testosterone Enthanate, run at 500mg per week for 10 weeks,split up into two shots per week (250mg on day 1, and on day 4). The cycle can be run with just Test. and good results should be seen. I personally like D-bol to be added with that cycle, but it doesn't need to be.
If it is added, it is run at 30mg a day for 4 weeks. The dosage should be split up during the course of the day, to keep blood levels as even as possible.

The Cycle - Anti-estrogen's

An anti-estrogen (usually Nolvadex or Arimidex) will need to be purchased to have handy in case gyno symptoms start. Itchy and sore nipples will tell you that you are getting gyno, and Nolvadex should be started (I use Nolva personally so I am showing Nolva dosages) at 60mg per day for 2 days, then 40 for one day, then 20mg for the rest of the cycle. There is one catch tho.... Nolvadex and Arimidex will only take care of estrogen driven Gyno...... Gyno that is caused by prolactin needs to be countered by using proviron. Prolactin induced gyno can occur from Trenbolone or Deca. (these are not used in your cycle so you don't have to worry about it...)

POST CYCLE THERAPY (PCT)

PCT can be run a few different ways..... I will outline on of the most common ways that it is run. If you don't want to do it this way, then it is easy enough to find an alternative way, by doing research.

2 weeks after your last shot of Test. Enth. you should be starting your PCT. The most common combo is to use clomid and nolvadex together. Clomid is run at 300mg day 1, 100mg day 2-14, and 50mg day 15-30. Nolva should be run with it at 20mg for the whole 30 days you are on clomid.

During PCT you should keep your caloric intake at or above the amount you would use for bulking. This will help you keep your gains, and stop you from going catabolic. Also you should train hard, so that you can keep your gains. Remember that you are not on any anabolics now, so you may have to bring your
volume down, and up your rest a little, so that you don't overtrain.

TIME OFF

Well now you have completed your PCT and your hormones should be getting back to normal. The general rule for time off is: TIME ON = TIME OFF. This should be followed. If you did a three month cycle, then you should wait three months after that last shot of test before doing another cycle. This will allow your
body to get back to normal and stay healthy.


----------



## Deanobagio (Mar 25, 2012)

That's a decent thread, like I said I'm gonna stop just try getting maximum potential etc. But just need to know if il be ok to just stop coz it's early


----------



## Lang (Mar 25, 2012)

You should be fine, but if you have PCT laying around it wouldn't hurt to do a two week regimen. Do some reading and then when your all dialed in, give one of the members with some good Rep a shout and they can look at the program before you start.

"Do what other people did, and you'll get what other people got" 

PS- Gyno without the correct medicinal remedies means surgery....I know you don't want that.


----------

